# 209 Primers in the Dayton Area?



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Being that I had to switch today from a cap lock to an inline I am in desperate need of some 209 primers. H20 Im hoping you see this if you know anyone around this area that has some please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Hows it goin Z??> I would think Dicks or somehwree similar would have them. I think they are only about 5 bucks or so. Not positive though since I still shoot caps. Good luck and hope ya shoot a biggun.

Jake


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I had some until I sold my Muzzleloader yesterday. Sorry Man! Here though, try these guys Vandalia Tactical, PH #937-264-8432, add: 312 N. Dixie Dr. This is the only place I buy from now. Theya re great.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

PS- Z if your brave enough, try Jims guns in Beavercreek. He should have them.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

also, try New Carlisle Shooters Supply, Ph #937-849-1718


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Carpn and H20 Thanks for the heads up. I was shooting a cap lock up till Christmas. If you look at my post for the CVA Kodiak you'll see why I switched to an inline lol. Carpin been quite a while since I've talked with ya. How are things going man looking forward to gettin out with you a few more times this upcomming year!!! 
H20 Heck you should stop by more often I mean you only work like 2 miles from my place!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Z- most all Wal-marts have the 209 primers. 1- box should last you for several seasons.


----------

